# College Park Ag Loop Tomorrow



## JWLuiza (Mar 2, 2005)

Anyone up for a ride tomorrow in the Beltsville area tomorrow? (2ish)


----------



## CycleBatten (Sep 28, 2004)

JWLuiza said:


> Anyone up for a ride tomorrow in the Beltsville area tomorrow? (2ish)


I might be. I don't really know that are too well on bike. I'm hearing about an 80% chance of thunderstorms tomorrow afternoon which has me kind of wary about that.


----------

